# claiming parking for drs appointment



## riamo (Jun 18, 2009)

can you claim parking when you go to a doctors office as a medical expense?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

> Travel and parking expenses for medical can only be claimed when the travel exceeds 40kms in one direction to get treatment. And the travel would have to be required because the medical treatment is not available in your area. Unfortunately, the cost incurred by a spouse or family member is not an eligible medical expense.


H&R Block Answers


----------

